# Acondicionador de señal para termocupla



## LEIDY CALDERON (Ene 22, 2007)

Hola a todos.

soy  nueva en este foro y tesista de ingeniería electrónica , la cual consta de automatizar una fabrica que seca yeso y funde aluminio, en donde tengo algunos problemillas de pronto alguno tenga solución a mi problema; voy a usar una termocupla tipo k y no he decidido como realizare el acondicionador de señal si con un conversor  o un ci que sirva para ello, si alguno tiene una solución para esto le agradezco me colabore, en si manejare temperatura constante para la fundición del aluminio de mas o menos  750º y en el secado del aluminio se controlara la temperatura de 200º a 450º.

el control se hará por medio de un microcontrolador motorola "gp32", y necesito eso, el acondicionador de señal que me convierta las señal de la termocupla a niveles que entienda el micro.

muchas gracias.


----------



## Aristides (Ene 22, 2007)

Hola Leidy, en estos sitios, creo que encontrarás algo de información:

http://www.emesys.com/OL2therm.htm

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=28022


----------



## LEIDY CALDERON (Ene 24, 2007)

Hola Aristides, gracias por tu respuesta me ha servido de mucho, creo que usare el AD597 despues de la termocupla para elevar los mV de la termocupla; pero si tienes otros consejos de seguro me servirán gracias.


----------



## Aristides (Ene 24, 2007)

Hola Leidy, fijate en:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/compshop/DS2760.pdf

como está hecho con el:

http://datasheets.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/DS2760.pdf


----------



## nebiros01 (Abr 7, 2008)

hola 
no se si entendi tu pregunta pero si deseas controlar la temperatura deun horno o lo que sea con un sensor tipo k lo mas conveniente es conectarlo directo a un controlador pid y la salida a un actuador ya sea una valvula de gas o cualquier sistema sin pajearse creando un control para tu sistema


----------



## darknene (Abr 8, 2008)

normalmente para el uso que comentas , en pequeños scadas , se usa biem una multiplesora ( rosemount, Mtl, pepperl & fuchs) o convertidores a 4/20 mA , facil de entender por cualquier control distribuido

saludos

pd: aqui los llamamos termopares


----------



## darknene (Abr 8, 2008)

aqui tienes un point to point de pepperl , son baratos y fiables

http://www.pepperl-fuchs.com/pa/interptop/k-system/default_e.html


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 9, 2008)

amplificador de instrumentación, restador y seguidor.

Hay un libro llamado amplificador operaciones de Couhglin-Driscoll ahi tienes tu solucíon


----------



## alberth1225 (Oct 5, 2009)

tengo un problema para el acondicionamiento de una termocupla(termopar), en una zona se comporta como no lineal y quiero que me den una mano con la linealizacion o como le puedo hacer para linealizzar


----------



## Dahianna (Oct 31, 2009)

Soy estudiante de electronica, uno de mis proyectos que necesito es hacer un termometro con el uso de una termocupla y desplegar por display la temperatura.

El tipo que debo usar es el J, para medir la temperatura ambiente de, me podrian ayudar ya que estoy muy perdida en cuanto el despliegue de la temperatura.
Aunque se que no es sobre un horno, pero pienso que ustedes me podrian ayudar.

Se despide Dahianna y gacias por su interes


----------



## jhon3240 (Nov 1, 2009)

para la termocupla hay circuito integrado para acondicionar la señal..esta el AD594 que te entrega aprox 10mV/°c, la conexion es sencilla.
Desplegarla tambien..lcd o 7 segm?
en q programas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2009)

Mira este comentario: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/99711/ _

Mi consejo sería que en lugar de una termocupla emplees un *LM35* o *LM335*


----------



## Pintin (Feb 11, 2010)

jhon3240 dijo:


> para la termocupla hay circuito integrado para acondicionar la señal..esta el AD594 que te entrega aprox 10mV/°c, la conexion es sencilla.
> Desplegarla tambien..lcd o 7 segm?
> en q programas?



Hola. Conocen algun integrado de caracteristicas similares que soporte un rango de temperaturas mas altas? El AD594 esta recomendado para trabajar entre 0 y 50°, yo necesito sensar entre 100 y 400°. 

Claro que si hubiera alguno fel tipo del LM35 para este rango de temperaturas sería mejor aún... pero no lo encontre, y dudo que exista.


Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2010)

Pintin dijo:


> Hola. Conocen algun integrado de caracteristicas similares que soporte un rango de temperaturas mas altas? El AD594 esta recomendado para trabajar entre 0 y 50°, yo necesito sensar entre 100 y 400°.


 
Te sugiero que pienses un poco en lo que escribiste.


----------



## Pintin (Feb 12, 2010)

...?
Justamente, estoy penSando en el tema. Necesito un sensor de temperatura. Hasta hace poco solo conocia y siempre usé el LM35, pero en este caso en particular estoy trabajando con una suerte de "plancha", que trabaja en un rango de entre 100 y 400°. El LM35 no me sirve, funciona en un rango de entre -55 y 150°, segun la datasheet. Inmediatamente pense en una temocupla, que nunca use, pero leyendo un poco creo entender que es lo más adecuado para el caso. Entonces el tema es el acondicionamiento de la señal, y al resoecto de esto leí el citado comentario de "jhon3240" sobre el AD594. En la datasheet dice que este CI esta diseñado para trabajar entre 0 y 50°, y según la tabla, a partir de esa temperatura pierde linealidad (2732 mv para 260°, 4228 mv para 400°...). El error es demasiado. Necesito un integrado parecido, que sea capaz de acondicionar la señal de la termocupla y que trabaje en un rango más amplio de temperaturas, o que por lo menos, en estas condiciones, respete una linealidad razonable, puedo desviarme 3 grados, pero no 20. Chequee antes de preguntar el link que dejo "Fogonazo", pero el circuito que propone usa tres CI de los que no encontre ni siquiera la datasheet.
Pido disculpas si no fui o estoy siendo claro, intento explicarme lo mejor posible sin hacer esto demasiado tedioso. 
Espero puedan ayudarme, estoy leyendo sobre el tema, no crean que vengo aqui a hacer "la facil" y pretender soluciones gratuitas... pero tengan en cuenta que tampoco soy ingeniero, sino un autodidacta entusiasmado con algunos proyectos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2010)

Estas mezclando la temperatura máxima de operación del *AD594* con la temperatura que quieres medir.
El AD594 te sirve perfectamente para lo que quieres hacer, ya que *NO* estará *dentro* del horno a 400º sino *fuera* y como mucho a unos 35º de temperatura ambiente.
Lo que si deberá soportar esa temperatura es la sonda que emplees.


----------



## Pintin (Feb 14, 2010)

Esta bien, eso lo tengo claro... pero en la datasheet, hoja 3, figura una tabla en la que se ve la relacion entre la temperatura, el voltaje que entrega la termocupla J, y el que entrega a la salida el AD594. Hasta los 50º el CI entrega unos 10mV por grado, aproximadamente, pero pasando esa temperatura va perdiendo linealidad progresivamente, al punto que a 400º -es decir, cuando la tension que que le entrega la termocupla es la corresponiente a 400º (21.846mV)- el integrado presenta 4228mV, por lo que mi programa, que entiende 1º=10mV va a interpretar 420ºC. No se si este desvio puede corregirse por software, la verdad es que pretendo evitarme ese problema... por eso buscaba algun integrado alternativo.


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 6, 2010)

Aristides dijo:


> Hola Leidy, en estos sitios, creo que encontrarás algo de información:
> 
> http://www.emesys.com/OL2therm.htm



hola aristides! probaste éste circuito que propusiste??

porque necesito algo parecido... estuve buscando modulitos adaptadores o acondicionadores de señal de termocupla y hay de todo, pero no precisamente lo que busco: entrada para 4 termocuplas, resolución en bits buena, convertir la señal analógica en digital, controlarla con un micro, etc... y de repente me caes del cielo con ésta página y como que me facilitaste todo!!!

por eso te pregunto si ya lo probaste o si hiciste algo parecido...
gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## pabloshi (Jul 15, 2010)

LEIDY CALDERON dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> soy nueva en este foro y tesista de ingeniería electrónica , la cual consta de automatizar una fabrica que seca yeso y funde aluminio, en donde tengo algunos problemillas de pronto alguno tenga solución a mi problema; voy a usar una termocupla tipo k y no he decidido como realizare el acondicionador de señal si con un conversor o un ci que sirva para ello, si alguno tiene una solución para esto le agradezco me colabore, en si manejare temperatura constante para la fundición del aluminio de mas o menos 750º y en el secado del aluminio se controlara la temperatura de 200º a 450º.
> 
> ...


 
En la industria se usa distintas soluciones para el control de temperatura por medio de termocuplas, desde las mas simples podemos citar: un control dedicado con salida a rele (por lo general usan la mayoria de las termocuplas como las j,k,t etc) y que funcionan actuando un rele deacuerdo a una temperatura seteada. En este caso te recomiendo este control http://www.veto.cl/pdf/90658.pdf o este http://www.vignola.cl/pdf_secciones/01/4-20-28 B_TEMPERATURA.pdf. Si lo que requieres es controlar la temperatura en todo su rango, ahi deberias pensar en un transmisor de temperatura, en este caso tienes varias marcas con que trabajar como siemens o rosemont http://www2.emersonprocess.com/siteadmincenter/PM Rosemount Documents/00813-0109-4728.pdf, aqui la salvedad es que se requiere una instalacion con lazos de corriente ( sus salidas de 4 a 20mA son proporcionales a la temperatura, ademas son configurables por Hart).

En mi opinion, creo que, mejor que diseñar un sistema dedicado de control de temperatura (en la practica se usa muy poco salvo en aplicaciones de especificas), deberias pensar en una solucion mucho mas estandar aplicada a la industria. Por ejemplo, diseñar un control por medio de un PLC (de mediana capacidad), con algun software de Scada que se encargue monitoriar y controlar  por medio de un esquematico, no tan solo las temperaturas del proceso sino que ademas puedas agregar mas lazos de control, por ejemplo apertura o cierre de valvuas (si es el caso), paradas de emergencias, activacion de alarmas sonoras y luces de indicacion del proceso en terreno, partidas y parads de motores, ademas podria tener la capacidad de monitoreo remoto o en terreno por medio de panel view (pantallas en terreno).


----------



## Diegof (Feb 10, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Te sugiero que pienses un poco en lo que escribiste.



Existe algun equivalente al AD595? O algun circuito que me entregue a la salida 10mv/ºc que no sea un circuito que implemente LTC? ya que en donde yo vivo no los consigo por ningun lugar. No se si se entiende mi inconveniente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2012)

Diegof dijo:


> Existe algun equivalente al AD595? O algun circuito que me entregue a la salida 10mv/ºc que no sea un circuito que implemente LTC? ya que en donde yo vivo no los consigo por ningun lugar. No se si se entiende mi inconveniente.




Podria ser LM35 o LM135, todo depende de la temperatura a medir.


----------



## Diegof (Feb 10, 2012)

Entiendo lo que me dices. Lo que no aclare fue que debo utilizar una termocupla para medir la temperatura.


----------

